# Kernel Upgrade --> SATA Broken

## Aurora

All,

I upgraded the other day from 2.6.18-r3 to 2.6.19 and something broke.  When the system was booting up, it gave me a VFS error (specifically: Kernel Panic: VFS: Unable to mount root FS on...).

I did a "make oldconfig" and selected the default option on all the prompts.  For some reason, however, the system fails to boot with the 2.6.19 kernel.   :Sad: 

I've attached the output of lspci below in case anyone has any ideas on what may have broken...

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82875P/E7210 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82875P/E7210 Processor to PCI to CSA Bridge (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6300ESB 64-bit PCI-X Bridge (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 6300ESB USB Universal Host Controller (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 6300ESB USB Universal Host Controller (rev 02)

00:1d.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 6300ESB Watchdog Timer (rev 02)

00:1d.5 PIC: Intel Corporation 6300ESB I/O Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 6300ESB USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 0a)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 6300ESB LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 6300ESB SATA Storage Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6300ESB SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82547GI Gigabit Ethernet Controller

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82545GM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 04)

03:02.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82541GI Gigabit Ethernet Controller

03:0e.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27)
```

Any ideas?  I'm really not sure what could have gone wrong since I did a make oldconfig and I thought that left things that were already selected alone...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aurora,

All the SATA drivers were reorganised in 2.6.19. Yours may have dropped out because of that.

----------

## Aurora

Bummer!

I think I heard murmurs of that happening, but figured that the make oldconfig would take care of any problems...guess not!

I guess I will have to go back in and take a close look to make sure that the SATA driver I need is selected.

Thanks for the information, NeddySeagoon!

----------

## Aurora

Well, I went through and carefully combed through the options in a make menuconfig on the new 2.6.19 kernel, and I didn't see anything missing that should have been there.

Does anyone have any ideas about what may be missing from my kernel configuration based on the lspci that I posted above?  The SATA drivers that were compiled into the kernel before are still there in the new version, so I figure the new kernel should work okay.

Ideas?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aurora, 

Your message "Kernel Panic: VFS: Unable to mount root FS on..."  finished with unknown-block (x,y).

What were the numbers x and y ?

----------

## Aurora

Ahhh...you asked me for the one part of the message I don't remember.    :Confused: 

I'll update the thread soon with the information, but I don't have the numbers off the top of my head.

----------

## aysther

[Moved to new thread]

----------

## richfish

 *Aurora wrote:*   

> Well, I went through and carefully combed through the options in a make menuconfig on the new 2.6.19 kernel, and I didn't see anything missing that should have been there.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas about what may be missing from my kernel configuration based on the lspci that I posted above?  The SATA drivers that were compiled into the kernel before are still there in the new version, so I figure the new kernel should work okay.
> 
> 

 

Based on searching the driver sources for "6300ESB", I would guess you need ata_piix, or CONFIG_ATA_PIIX.  Of course be sure it is =y and not =m!   :Smile: 

----------

## Aurora

 *richfish wrote:*   

>  *Aurora wrote:*   Well, I went through and carefully combed through the options in a make menuconfig on the new 2.6.19 kernel, and I didn't see anything missing that should have been there.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas about what may be missing from my kernel configuration based on the lspci that I posted above?  The SATA drivers that were compiled into the kernel before are still there in the new version, so I figure the new kernel should work okay.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Strange.  I don't know what it was that I was missing before.  However, it seems that the make oldconfig definitely does not transfer SATA configurations from the previous kernel version to the new one.

Nevertheless, I think that the CONFIG_ATA_PIIX parameter is what I was missing.  I'll update the thread when I can reboot the server and figure out if that's what was missing.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## frederik

 :Very Happy: 

Thank's! This saved my day!

Frederik

----------

## ziller

Had exactly the same problem when upgrading to 2.6.19-r1. The reason for mine was that my SATA drivers for Promise PDC20378 (Promise SATA SX4)  had moved from

SCSI device support ---> SCSI low-level drivers --->

to

Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  ---> 

And I didn't notice it =)

----------

